# HELP! Granite threshold discoloration



## KarenP (Feb 14, 2010)

I used Simple Set thin-set white mortar to set a granite threshold from the bathroon floor to hallway hardwood floor. Now the granite has an irregular stain running down the entire piece. Is this moisture from the thinset that will evaporate?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you sure you used granite and not marble?

Yow, the stain will go away over a short time.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, probably. Some granites are porous and may absorb moisture stains like that...some can take up to a month to dry out. Be patient and wait, then get back to us.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I used Simple Set thin-set white mortar to set a granite threshold...


What exactly is "Simple Set"? Never heard of it. Did it come pre-mixed or did it come in dry-powder that you mixed with water?


----------



## KarenP (Feb 14, 2010)

First, it is definitely Granite-I ordered it from Lowes!
Simple Set is pre-mixed in a tub that indicates use for marble, granite, porcelain and ceramic tile. I purchased it at Home Depot after reading that thin set is better than adhesive. 
Thank you all for suggestions and comments.
KP


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah-ha!...Good catch, Bud.

I don't know "Simple Set" premixed thinset but I know that type of product is a styrene+acrylic resin-based goop that has a number of solvents in it, as well as some calcium carbonates etc as fillers - but basically it is an organic mastic, sort-of. That may not mean much, but there's no concrete within a mile of it...It's a simple form of glue - that is about as thick as the thinset you could have used.

As such, it will in fact tend to be absorbed faster into natural stone and in fact will not only absorb faster but evapoarate faster too. So what I referred to it terms of 'weeks' should probably read 'days'. 

It may be suitable for your purpose but certainly not for more demanding chores like floor tiles or soap dishes...it's just not as strong and can't accept water, like flooding, so is out for showers and countertops.

But still, get back to us if it hasn't cleared up in a few weeks...


----------



## KarenP (Feb 14, 2010)

*Granite*

Thank you for your replies. I have my fingers crossed that it will dry quickly! Why do the box stores recommend the wrong products for various jobs?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, there's probably a hundred answers to that question and a few "whaddya mean: 'wrong product'???

I don't know that there's a 'right' nor a 'wrong' product, just better choices based on valid reasons. Preferences are out there too...Here, I haven't used your product in your particular application, so I can't really say thinset is better than 'SimpleSet' because I am not aware of any testing that says SimpleSet is not good for that. 

I used a premixed thinset last week on a small tiled countertop; I ran out of thinset and for this particular application, I gave it a try becasue I had some. Worked fine. But that was the only criteria I used: convenience...Now in 20 years, I don't know if I'll care. But that wasn't a concern _for this application._


----------



## jayme (Feb 11, 2011)

*Simple Set ruined my granite also!*

I think I have ruined my granite counter tops with 
Simple Set also! (Simple Set is a brand name for thin set motar) My granite is all blotchy and dis-colored. It has been a week and 1/ and still no improvement. Do you really think it will dry out and go back to looking like it should? I'm very dissapointed in the product! jw


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Never heard of that product but if it contains any oils your sunk. Is it intended for natural stone installation?

Typically granite and marble can take weeks to dry out and return to its original color. Use a hairdryer on one-spot for a while and see if that changes anything. If it does then you will know one day it will dry out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going to give Bud a pat on the back here----He wrote a great blog on thinset--What is mud?

Click on 'BLOGS" in the task bar above.---Helpful and informative.--Mike--


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jayme,

OK, I looked up the Data Sheets on that product and here's what I can tell you.

There is a general understanding with professional installers that no premixed thinsets are worth using. They are not of the quality that real thinset mortars are. In fact, the Speed Set you used really isn't a thinset mortar in the chemical component terms stated on the label. They have borrowed the term "thinset" meaning a "thin application" but the chemical make up is in fact 100% off the real thing. Manufacturers want their product(s) to be a one-size-fits-all products and they target the unknowing DIY market to sell their low quality products to. Speed Set is in reality a "mastic" adhesive not a mortar adhesive recommended by the tile installation industry and the Marble Institute of America for such installations.

I think you will be OK but the problem is your product contains mineral spirits as a main component. Mineral Spirits (paint thinner) is a petroleum distillate based product and does contain oils. It will evaporate over time but when it is absorbed by a stone the evaporation process is slowed to a crawl.

Internet forums such as this one are filled with warnings about using any premixed tile adhesive or premixed tile grout. The products are a disaster looking for a place to happen.


----------



## Vinnieman (Mar 26, 2013)

I applied a sealer on my Granite before I installed it using Marble and Granite Mortar. Will this cause an issue with the darkening of the stone? If so, is there a way to de-seal the granite?


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

At this point, just think of that irregular stain as character. All other granite pieces were boring and had a regular sameness. Yours, however, is a precious snowflake and there is none other like it.


----------

